
PADL – Paddle Board Rentals – Paddle Share - andres123321
Hi Everyone, I would love to get some feedback on our iOS and Android apps. We are launching soon and would love to get some opinions before we do. Also, if you are in South Florida, we would love to have you over to try our rental prototypes in either Vero Beach or Miami. Thank you!<p>iOS - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;padl&#x2F;id1356699642?ls=1<p>Andres - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.fakholdings.padl
======
cromulent
You probably should try Show HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

